# [erledigt] ssh : connection refused

## Obelix

Hallo,

ich habe da kleines Problem mit ssh.

Ich habe mir ein NAS gebaut, und verschiedene Dienste installiert. Auch SSH. Läuft alles reibungslos, mit und ohne Passwort, je nach erzeugtem Schlüssel.

Jetzt bin ich grad dabei das NAS durch ein "neues" (anderes mit mehr Platten) zu ersetzen. Ein frisch installiertes gentoo, und damit ich nicht dauernd vor der Kiste sitzen muss, gleich mal den SSH daemon (also openssh) drauf gemacht.

Leider komme ich auf die neue Kiste nicht drauf. Alles, was ich bei google schon gefunden habe, hilft nichts:

- hosts.deny: ist leer

- hosts.allow: ebenfalls leer

- Zugriff per root erlauben (/etc/ssh/sshd_config): erlaubt

- Dienst: läuft

- lokale Anmeldung über ssh: geht

- Rechner im Netzwerk erreichbar: ja

Kleiner Test am Rande: vsftp installiert: ebenfalls connection refused.

Hat sich da in letzter Zeit was geändert? Ich hab doch auf dem "alten" NAS auch nur den dienst gestartet und alles ging...

Danke schon mal an alle, die sich Gedanken hierzu machen...

Gruß

Obelix

----------

## franzf

Kannst du mal beim Host, von dem aus du connecten willst, die ~/.ssh/known_hosts anschauen, und evtl. einfach mal die Zeile mit der IP des Servers auskommentieren/löschen.

----------

## yuhu

Hallo,

gibt es beim Verbindungsversuch zum Server Einträge in dessen Logfile (/var/log/messages) ?

Wie schaut deine sshd_config ist? Poste mal die Ausgabe von cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | grep -v ^#

----------

## Obelix

Vielen Dank an alle, die sich den Kopf zerbrochen haben, wie so eine "depperte" Meldung zustande kommen kann.

franzf: in dieser Datei ist der neu zu verbindende Rechner (noch) nicht gelistet.

Ich glaube, ich habe das Problem gefunden (peinlich, aber was hilfts...)

Ich habe hier zu meinen gentoo Kisten noch einen iMac stehen. Der ist zwar die meiste Zeit im Ruhe-Modus (außer ich will mal nebenbei ne DVD gucken), aber was ich nicht mehr wußte, ist, dass der die gleiche IP hat, wie der neue Rechner. Jetzt "wußte" wohl mein Arbeitsrechner, von dem aus ich SSH machen wollte, dass 192.168.1.225 in Richtung Mac geht. Der aber hat die ssh-Verbindung abgelehnt.

Heute Morgen habe ich den iMac kurz angemacht, weil ich Rechnungen schreiben wollte, da begrüßt er mich gleich mit einer IP-Adress-Konflikt-Meldung  :Wink: 

Seit der iMac jetzt die 226 hat, geht auch SSH. Ich hoffe, dass das die einzige Ursache war...

Nochmal Danke und einen schönen Tag!

Obelix

p.s. könnte sein, dass demnächst ein neues Posting kommt. Ich will gleich noch Partitionen verschlüsseln...  :Razz: 

----------

